# Blickführung im ruppigen Gelände



## Deleted 8566 (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bin da derzeit etwas unschlüssig. Den Blick weit nach vorne, zum Beispiel zum Kurvenausgang, egal, was sich in den Weg stellt, Körper und Bike sollen's schlucken? Oder wird das auf Dauer zu riskant? Seit ein paar Monaten mach ich es so - funktioniert erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Arcbound (16. Juni 2015)

Wie so vieles in Sachen Fahrtechnik, ist das nicht allgemein zu beantworten: Ist die Strecke bekannt? Was ist ruppig? Wie sind die äußeren Bedingungen? Wie schnell ist man?
Je nach Antwort auf die Fragen sollte die Blickführung angepasst werden. Und dann ist man ja nicht auf "5m vor dem Bike" oder "50m vor dem Bike" festgenagelt, sondern man kann ja auch variieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (16. Juni 2015)

Du musst je nach Geschwindigkeit möglichst weit vorn scannen und deine Wahrnehmung auf das wesentliche beschränken. Kurve, sprung, bumps, felsen,wurzeln. Such dir die passende line und lass laufen. Blick vorn, Schwerpunkt über tretlager, weit unten,  arme gebeugt. Feuer frei.
edit. Körper schluckt viel mehr als das bike


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, das ist ja die Frage. Im Selbstversuch war bisher immer die flüssige Linie die bessere und die geht, zum Beispiel in Kurven, dann eben nach dem idealen Radius und eher weniger nach dem, was man am Untergrund vorfindet. Scheinbar scannt auch hier das Auge gut genug, um die beste Linie durch Wurzeln und Steine zu finden. Das funktioniert nur bei richtig deftigem Zeug nicht mehr.

Vielleicht ein einfaches Beispiel. Off Camber mit vielen quer laufenden Wurzeln. Normalerweise, bei vielen ist das jedenfalls so, scannt man dann jede Wurzel und versucht jede einzelne für sich sauber zu fahren. Oft geht es aber auch, den Blick weit nach vorne zu richten und zügig drüber zu brettern. 
Meine Frage ist da nun: Scannt eben das Auge die Wurzen auch beim weiten Blick nach vorne und reagiert der Körper dann intuitiv richtig (zb mit Körperspannung, Entlastung, Belastung, usw) oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja die Frage. Im Selbstversuch war bisher immer die flüssige Linie die bessere und die geht, zum Beispiel in Kurven, dann eben nach dem idealen Radius und eher weniger nach dem, was man am Untergrund vorfindet. Scheinbar scannt auch hier das Auge gut genug, um die beste Linie durch Wurzeln und Steine zu finden. Das funktioniert nur bei richtig deftigem Zeug nicht mehr.
> 
> Vielleicht ein einfaches Beispiel. Off Camber mit vielen quer laufenden Wurzeln. Normalerweise, bei vielen ist das jedenfalls so, scannt man dann jede Wurzel und versucht jede einzelne für sich sauber zu fahren. Oft geht es aber auch, den Blick weit nach vorne zu richten und zügig drüber zu brettern.
> Meine Frage ist da nun: Scannt eben das Auge die Wurzen auch beim weiten Blick nach vorne und reagiert der Körper dann intuitiv richtig (zb mit Körperspannung, Entlastung, Belastung, usw) oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?



Ha. Das hängt von deiner eigenen Fahrtechnik ab. Klar, das kann funktionieren. Bei den Wurzeln gibt es auch viele Möglichkeiten. Alle beinhalten nicht bremsen und quer fahren.
du kannst entweder die weiche Linie suchen, oder eine springen... mein Körper folgt eigentlich recht intuitiv dem Untergrund. Ich überlege eigentlich nur vorher, welche Variante ich wähle. Funktioniert meist auch in unbekanntem Gelände. 
Kurven betrachte ich meist recht genau, da bei mir oft n größerer Stein den unterschied machen kann 

Aber bei den meisten wird das nicht so einfach funktionieren. Dazu gehört schon eine gute Portion KörperBeherrschung und Erfahrung auf dem Bike.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Juni 2015)

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad sucht sich das Rad ja auch selber den (richtigen) Weg, wenn man es zu lässt und locker genug drauf steht.
Aber bei wirklich ruppigen Gelände, also z.B. mit größeren Felsbrocken (Stolperbiken), da bin ich dann auch eher langsam unterwegs und somit ist der Blick auch nicht soweit im Voraus. Da fehlt mir einfach noch zu viel Fahrtechnik und Erfahrung.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

wenn man mit 7 km/h fährt, macht es auch ziemlich wenig sinn 50 m voraus zu schauen


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2015)

50m voraus schauen passt aufm Radweg schon, auch bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit.

PS: die Wurzelteppiche im Radweg überfahre ich dabei ganz intuitiv!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2015)

Das Fahrwerk deines CX ist genau dafür gebaut.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2015)

Ich würde immer mal wieder bestimmte Segmente bewusst fahren.
Also auch mal absteigen, abgehen, angucken, Linie wählen und abfahren.

Am Anfang konnte ich über keine Wurzel fahren ohne an Sturz und Spital zu denken.
Inzwischen blendet das Hirn nicht relevante Wurzeln (Gefahren) schon aus und läßt Luft und Geist eine Linie zu erkennen.

Das regelmäßige Wiederholen verbessert dies Stück für Stück.
Auch Blickführung würde ich so, auf bekannten Abschnitten optimieren.

Blind auf Bike & Körper zu vertrauen kann klappen, muss aber nicht.
Der "ZUFALL" kann ein Arschloch sein


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2015)

Ja eben, der Zufall! 

Als Trainingsstrecke habe ich hier den Hometrail mit ~ 6 Stages. Wenn's gut läuft, kann ich den drei mal die Woche fahren. 
Teilweise ist der schon heftig, aber, wie du schreibst, gerade da lernt man's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (17. Juni 2015)

Ich gewöhne mich gerade vom Enduro an einen DHler... es ist schon wahnsinnig, wo man da so durchkommt, ohne das es großartig rappelt.
Oft stört es mich,  "Hindernisse" zu fixieren. Viel mehr schaue ich dahin, wo ich hinfahren möchte.
Sprich wenn ich zwischen zwei Steinen durch möchte, schau ich eben in die Lücke und dahinter und nicht auf die Steine. Oder wenn ich über einen Baumstumpf abziehen möchte, weil dahinter Wurzeln sind und ich möglichst weit dahinter landen möchte, schau ich eben in die Linie, in die ich möchte.
So kenne ich es auch vom Motorradfahren.

Wenn die Konzentration schwindet oder man kräftemäßig am Ende ist, habe ich die Beobachtung gemacht, dass ich speziell bei unbekannten Strecken gerne mal hässliche Passagen fixiere (große Stein, Wurzeln, Löcher)... dadurch unnnötig verkrampfe, nicht mehr rollen bzw. fliegen lasse und dann komplett den flow verliere.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2015)

Tja, es gibt da so einen Baumstumpf am Trail, direkt nach einer sehr ordentlichen Kompression. Der liegt direkt im Blickfeld und das ist ein Problem, da wirklich den Blick weg zu bekommen.

Gee Atherton hat es mal so ausgedrückt: Die schwierigen Passagen ignoriert er und fokussiert stattdessen immer auf Rettungspunkte, an denen er sicher bremsen oder die Richtung ändern kann. 

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie gut Fahrwerke heute funktioniert. Das meiste geht aber, wurde schon oft genug gesagt, über den Körper. Mängel in Konzentration und Körperspannung (dann macht man sich automatisch steif) sind gefährlich. 


Ich muss da einfach dran bleiben.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

also das ist auch völlig richtig. wenn ich etwas "unfahrbares"  wahrnehme, schau ich sofort nach ner alternative und blende den "block" wieder aus...
wenn du dich drauf fokussierst, kannst du sicher sein, dass du drin landest


----------



## Bonvivant (17. Juni 2015)

Die weichere Blickführung hilft durch das periphere Sehen mehr kurzfristige Informationen verarbeiten, die weitere Blickführung stabilisiert den Kopf und hilft damit dem Gleichgewichtsorgan ruhig zu bleiben und die Koordination zu verbessern.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2015)

Auch interessant: “Rock sections are always different, but it’s important to have a good line already picked out so that you know what to expect going in. As a general rule, I find it best to keep my weight as centered as possible. I try to find smoother sections in the rocks where I can compress my suspension to pull up and get lighter on the bike through the big hits or harsh square edges. Being light on your bike will really save you time and wheels in the rocks.”

Der Blick geht somit in Richtung Landung.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auch interessant: “Rock sections are always different, but it’s important to have a good line already picked out so that you know what to expect going in. As a general rule, I find it best to keep my weight as centered as possible. I try to find smoother sections in the rocks where I can compress my suspension to pull up and get lighter on the bike through the big hits or harsh square edges. Being light on your bike will really save you time and wheels in the rocks.”
> 
> Der Blick geht somit in Richtung Landung.


du hast doch schon die beste lektüre. wozu die fragerei? 



Bonvivant schrieb:


> Die weichere Blickführung hilft durch das periphere Sehen mehr kurzfristige Informationen verarbeiten, die weitere Blickführung stabilisiert den Kopf und hilft damit dem Gleichgewichtsorgan ruhig zu bleiben und die Koordination zu verbessern.



du offenbar auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (17. Juni 2015)

habe auch das problem schwierige stellen zu fokussieren bis sie direkt vor dem rad sind. bei schnellen flüssigen bereichen habe ich damit weniger kein problem aber bei engen kurven in denen schwierige stellen sind bekomme ich es nicht geregelt. verkrampfe dann stark. wie kann ich mir das am besten weg? immer nur an die blickführung zu denken ist auch schwierig vorallem im unbekanntem gelände.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> habe auch das problem schwierige stellen zu fokussieren bis sie direkt vor dem rad sind. bei schnellen flüssigen bereichen habe ich damit weniger kein problem aber bei engen kurven in denen schwierige stellen sind bekomme ich es nicht geregelt. verkrampfe dann stark. wie kann ich mir das am besten weg? immer nur an die blickführung zu denken ist auch schwierig vorallem im unbekanntem gelände.


ich hoffe, ich verstehe dich richtig...
was sind denn schwierige stellen in kurven? absätze? hip jumps? der vorgänger, der noch in der kurve liegt? 

da ich mich so gern selbst zitiere (es ist einfach immer richtig )... eine priese davon:


bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Wenn du spürst, dass deine Hände am Lenker ziehen, bist du zu weit hinten. Nachteil: dein Vorderrad hat nicht genug Grip zum Lenken/Bremsen (immer für eins von beiden entscheiden) und schmiert weg.
> 
> Drücken deine Hände auf den Lenker, bist du zu weit vorn. Bremst du stark, oder bekommst n Kick aufs Hinterrad, nimmst du ne Bodenprobe.
> 
> ...



und natürlich ist die blickführung essentiell. dein hirn lenkt dich dahin, wo du hinschaust.
wenn du denkst "Baumstumpf. Baumstumpf, BAUMSTUMPF!“, rate mal, was du bekommst: richtig, nen scheiss Baumstumpf und ne gratis Bodenprobe! Also konzentrier dich mal besser auf das, was du fahren und nicht auf das, was du vermeiden willst 
gerade in unbekanntem gelände ist doch die Blickführung wichtig. wenn du den trail schon 83mal gefahren bist, kannst dir das mit dem scannen auch schenken und nebenbei das ladiesheft der bike lesen


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich muß daran arbeiten, ich weiß ja daß es mit richtiger blickführung besser geht. Aber es geschieht automatisch daß ich die schwierige stelle anstarren.
Wie macht man das an einer stell bei der man hinter einer schwierigen stelle, den weiteren Verlauf nicht sehen kann? Weil es steil runter geht oder zugewandten ist.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2015)

du guckst auf den besten weg bis zur kante und fokussierst diesen. blend das zeug, das du nicht fahren kannst/willst "einfach" aus

//edit: dein kopf zeichnet vor deinem bike eine gepunktete linie, auf der du fahren wirst (symbolisch... musst dir keinen edding in die ohren stecken und dir auch keine bunten punkte vorstellen  )


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juni 2015)

So was kommt doch selten vor.

Das mit der weiten Blickführung funktioniert nach gestrigem Versuch auch nur, wenn man ordentlich am Bike steht, also mit dieser Mischung aus Körperspannung und Lockerheit.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> So was kommt doch selten vor.
> 
> Das mit der weiten Blickführung funktioniert nach gestrigem Versuch auch nur, wenn man ordentlich am Bike steht, also mit dieser Mischung aus Körperspannung und Lockerheit.


was genau kommt selten vor?

natürlich funktioniert alles nur, wenn man es richtig angeht.
wenn du tief und zentral bist, hast du die beste ausgangslage für (fast) alles.


----------



## sun909 (19. Juni 2015)

Hi,
habe es so gelernt, dass man ca 2-4 Sekunden weit vorausblickt. 

Entsprechend beim "Stolper"n nah am Rad, bei Highspeed sind es dann entsprechend auch mal 30-50m...

Bzgl kritischer Stellen: ich suche mir bei Absturzgefahr oä immer Fixpunkte, die ich dann 1-2-3 abfahre. Das hilft dabei, den Abgrund oä auszublenden 

Grüße


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Juni 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe es so gelernt, dass man ca 2-4 Sekunden weit vorausblickt.
> 
> Entsprechend beim "Stolper"n nah am Rad, bei Highspeed sind es dann entsprechend auch mal 30-50m...
> ...


auf skinnies versuche ich immer sehr weit gerade nach vorn zu blicken (sofern sie gerade verlaufen)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> was genau kommt selten vor?
> 
> natürlich funktioniert alles nur, wenn man es richtig angeht.




Dass man blind irgendwo einfährt.


----------



## everywhere.local (19. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dass man blind irgendwo einfährt.


achsoooo. ich dachte, das war auf meinen post bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (19. Juni 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe es so gelernt, dass man ca 2-4 Sekunden weit vorausblickt.





bastifunbiker schrieb:


> auf skinnies versuche ich immer sehr weit gerade nach vorn zu blicken (sofern sie gerade verlaufen)



Unser Gehirn befindet sich etwa 2.5-3 Sekunden im JETZT. Länger her ist Vergangenheit, länger hin Zukunft. Das bewusste Handeln wird i.d.R. in diesem Zeitraum erdacht und die Ausführung begonnen. Löse ich innert dieser Zeit eine Stelle "gedanklich" indem ich mit bewusstem Können REagiere, stehen die Chancen gut, sie gemäß der erdachten Lösung ausführen zu können.

Imho ein Grund dafür, dass unbekannte, uneinsichtige, herausfordernde Strecken doppelt schwierig sind. Erstens: Mir bleibt nicht die Zeit im JETZT zu denken und zu handeln. Zweitens: Ich bewege auf dem schmalen Grat zwischen bewusstem Nicht-Können und bewusstem Können.

Da hilft mir nur Erfahrung, die mir ein unbewusstes Können bringt. Und eine innere Lockerheit, die sich aufs Äußere übertragen kann und mich resilienter/flexibler macht. Diese Lockerheit kann ich mit bewusstem priming trainieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie hat das was vom Marshmallow-Test. 


Für solche Fälle gibt es im Gehirn die Intuition. ich glaube ja auch, dass die DH-Pros eine Strecke gar nicht so wahr nehmen, wie wir, sondern quasi auf einer anderen Ebene. Müssen sie ja auch, wenn sie ungefähr doppelt bis dreimal so schnell sind. Sportler erzählen aber oft, dass sie diesen und jenen Augenblick sehr klar und bewusst wahrnehmen. Die verlängern eine 1/10 Sekunde im Gehirn vielleicht auf 2 Sekunden. 

Was mir gestern auch aufgefallen ist: Das Problem ist eigentlich nicht mal, dass man nicht weit genug nach vorne sieht, sondern dass der Blick zu lange im Nahbereich hängen bleibt. Man müsste einfach diesen Augenblick schneller wieder nach vorne schauen.

Priming kenne ich nur aus der Marktforschung. Kannst du das vielleicht durch eine praktische Übung präzisieren.

Nachdem es mich unlängst beruflich ziemlich gestrauchelt hat, mache ich derzeit progressive Muskelrelaxation. Mir scheint, dass das auch beim Biken einiges bringt. Teilweise vielleicht sogar mehr als Yoga.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn mir die entsprechende Fahrtechnik verschlossen bleibt. Eine Bemerkung


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was mir gestern auch aufgefallen ist: Das Problem ist eigentlich nicht mal, dass man nicht weit genug nach vorne sieht, sondern dass der Blick zu lange im Nahbereich hängen bleibt. Man müsste einfach diesen Augenblick schneller wieder nach vorne schauen.


Das ist die Technik des Springens mit dem Fokuspunkt, die sun909 erwähnt:


sun909 schrieb:


> ... ich suche mir bei Absturzgefahr oä immer Fixpunkte, die ich dann 1-2-3 abfahre. Das hilft dabei, den Abgrund oä auszublenden


Im Fokus / Fixierpunkt kann man Details sehr gut erfassen. Damit kann man die Linie beurteilen. Im peripheren Sehen kann man Bewegungen sehr gut beurteilen. Hier ist die zeitliche Auflösung etwa 100 Bilder/sek im Gegensatz zum fixierten (fovealen) Sehen, wo es etwa nur 3-4 Bilder /sek sind.
Man kann das gut testen. Beim Biken einfach mal nach vorn schauen, einen Punkt o.ä. fixieren und beschließen ihn exakt zu überfahren (oder einen Stein zu übefahren, eine Lücke zu treffen...). In dem Moment erfasst man den nächsten Fixpunkt. Der wir übrigens auch durch das periphere Sehen ausgesucht, um das nächste aufgefallene Objekt beurteilen zu können.
Man kann beim weiteren Fahren sehr präzis im unscharfen Peripheriebild den vorgesehenen Punkt wie geplant erreichen. Man gibt also durch den nächsten Blick weiter nach vorn keineswegs die Kontrolle über das Wegstück dorthin auf. Im Gegenteil, man nutzt die Sehfähigkeit optimal aus.


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Juni 2015)

@Tyrolens: Priming ist das Hervorrufen von bestimmten Assoziationen durch das (gezielte) Setzen von Reizen. Mit aktivem priming kann ich bewusst die Assoziation trainieren, dass wenn ich lächle, ich entspannter werde (ist ohnehin evolutorisch verknüpft). Mein priming ist eine Melodie, die ich nach Erfolgserlebnissen und vor schwierigen Situationen summe. Beispielsweise. Ähnlich zu autogenem Training, mit Parallelen zu progessiver Muskelrelaxation, finde auch daher die Beiträge in diesem Thread sehr hilfreich.

Genug der Püschologie, ich geh' fahren


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juni 2015)

Okay, verstanden. 

Ja, Biken kommt dann am Abend (Sonnwend).


Ich glaube, ich werde mir mal eine optische Sportbrille kaufen. Vielleicht hilft das zusätzlich, obwohl mich das bisher nie gestört hatte. Gut, so stark ist meine Kurzsichtigkeit nicht. Beim Autofahren aber merk ich das (ohne Brille).


----------



## roliK (21. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Im Fokus / Fixierpunkt kann man Details sehr gut erfassen. Damit kann man die Linie beurteilen. Im peripheren Sehen kann man Bewegungen sehr gut beurteilen. Hier ist die zeitliche Auflösung etwa 100 Bilder/sek im Gegensatz zum fixierten (fovealen) Sehen, wo es etwa nur 3-4 Bilder /sek sind.


Das ist genau der Punkt. Die Profis haben eben die Bewegungsabläufe so verinnerlicht, daß sie sich praktisch nur noch auf den Verlauf der Strecke konzentrieren müssen, und nicht auf die Beschaffenheit des Weges. Diese wird nur mehr über die Augenwinkel wahrgenommen.
Genau diese Automatismen so reinzubekommen, daß man überall ohne großartig zu analysieren reinfahren kann und sich praktisch auf jeder Strecke ein gewisser "Flow" einstellt, ist mMn das Schwierigste an der ganzen Bike-Geschichte. 
Bis ich das also draufhabe, werde ich weiterhin meine Bremsen mehr als notwendig malträtieren müssen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juni 2015)

An meiner persönlichen Marterstrecke stellt sich das jetzt so langsam ein. Es sind stellen jetzt sehr easy fahrbar, die vor ein paar Wochen noch geschoben wurden. Jetzt rolle ich halt drüber. Gut, hier war's die Übung. So sein sollte es aber auch auf unbekanntem Terrain.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2015)

da spielen so viele faktoren eine rolle. die wichtigsten sind fahrtechnik und erfahrung.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. Juni 2015)

Die Muster deiner "persönliche Marterstrecke" verinnerlichen (Schüsselstellen rauf/runter: abgehen-laufen-fahren)
Verschärft: auch bei Regen
)
Ähnliche Bilder/Muster erkennt man dann auf anderen Strecken und "die Bremse im Kopf" bleibt auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (23. Juni 2015)

Bin schon 2x im Park gestürzt weil ich nicht geschaut habe wo das Vorderrad lang fährt d.h. nicht nur auf weit entfernte Dinge achten und auch nicht weniger schauen wenn man die Strecke schon zig mal gefahren ist


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Bin schon 2x im Park gestürzt weil ich nicht geschaut habe wo das Vorderrad lang fährt d.h. nicht nur auf weit entfernte Dinge achten und auch nicht weniger schauen wenn man die Strecke schon zig mal gefahren ist


es geht doch gerade darum, schlüsselstellen möglichst früh zu erkennen. wenn du die vergessen hast, bis du sie erreicht hast, ist das ein ganz anderes problem.
und wenn du deinen blick richtung vorderrad fixierst, rate ich dir von geschwindigkeiten jenseits von 5km/h und skinnies ab.


----------



## xrated (23. Juni 2015)

Nein, die Stelle hatte ich schon erkannt und nicht vergessen, aber muss eben auch drauf schauen wo das Vorderrad entlang fährt. Hängt vielleicht auch davon ab das das Rad eine ganz andere Geometrie hatte und 20cm länger war vom Radstand. Es geht imho nicht darum nur entweder in die Ferne oder nur in den Nahbereich zu schauen sondern beides zu kombinieren.


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Nein, die Stelle hatte ich schon erkannt und nicht vergessen, aber muss eben auch drauf schauen wo das Vorderrad entlang fährt. Hängt vielleicht auch davon ab das das Rad eine ganz andere Geometrie hatte und 20cm länger war vom Radstand. Es geht imho nicht darum nur entweder in die Ferne oder nur in den Nahbereich zu schauen sondern beides zu kombinieren.


ja natürlich. wenn ich eine enge stelle zwischen 2 grossen steinen ansteuern muss, schau ich auch ganz kurz, dass ich richtig einfädele... das ist ja auch "erlaubt"  bringt ja nix, wenn man nachm gate schon auf die ziellinie starrt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juni 2015)

Der Punkt ist zb bei mir, dass der Blick dann immer ein bisschen zu lange auf die Schlüsselstelle fixiert bleibt.


----------



## xrated (24. Juni 2015)

Und kommt auch drauf an wie gut man die Strecke kennt.
Bin mal eine Steilkurve gefahren, kannte die Strecke nicht und war zu schnell. So das ich schon während der Steilkurve nach vorn guckte wo es überhaupt hingeht und während dessen bin ich mit dem Vorderrad schon über die Begrenzung geraten und bin dagelegen. Das sind halt so die Anfängerfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist zb bei mir, dass der Blick dann immer ein bisschen zu lange auf die Schlüsselstelle fixiert bleibt.


du weisst ja sicher, was dagegen hilft?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Juni 2015)

Du weißt ja... das Ich, das Es und das Überich.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juni 2015)

ja, so ist das 
trotzdem: aus alten mustern lösen und durch viel üben das neue erzwingen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du weißt ja... das Ich, das Es und das Überich.


Mach mal einen Paradigmenwechsel. Freud ist out!
Und ab geht die Post.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Juni 2015)

Bin eh radikaler Konstruktivist. 

Ichmussmal zum Biken kommen. Die ganze Woche ging nix, aber heute geht's wieder los.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bin eh radikaler Konstruktivist.


Danke für das Stichwort! Das fehlte noch in meinem Flickenteppich.


> Ichmussmal zum Biken kommen. Die ganze Woche ging nix, aber heute geht's wieder los.


Also dann, "schau in die Ferne, blick in die Näh,...."


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Juni 2015)

Hehe. 
Ja, heute kurze Ausfahrt (2 Stunden). War gut, aber mit den paar Stunden Schlaf von heute war ich nicht sonderlich fit, vor allem mein Kopf nicht. Dennoch hat das mit dem in die Ferne schweifen ab und an ganz gut funktioniert. Besser gesagt, es gab so manchen Aha Effekt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. März 2017)

Ein kleines Update: Mir ist es nun gelungen, nach langem langem Üben einer bestimmten Strecke, diese quasi blind zu fahren. Dadurch muss ich nur mehr Orientierungspunkte anvisieren und der Rest läuft gewisser Maßen automatisch. Nicht nur, dass ich dadurch schneller fahren kann, es wird auch deutlich entspannter. Wenn man nicht alles sieht, wird auch das Angstbremsen weniger. Vorher habe ich zwar gewusst, dass Stelle XY voll geht, habe dann aber trotzdem instinktiv gebremst. Wenn das Gehirn aktuell nicht weiß, was gerade kommt, reagiert es offensichtlich gelassener. Man weiß ja, dass die Stelle voll geht. Aber Wissen und Handeln sind ja immer zwei paar Schuhe.
Auf schnellen Passagen visiere ich gefühlt Punkte 20 m entfernt an.

EDIT: Ist vielleicht ganz interessant: 20 m bei 20 km/h entspricht 3,6 Sekunden. Scanne ich bei 20 km/h die kommenden 4 m, entspricht das weniger als eine Sekunde. Beim Führerschein lernt man: Reaktionszeit = 1 Sekunde.


----------



## xalex (29. März 2017)

hat das auch dein Fahren sonst verändert, also auf unbekannten Strecken?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. März 2017)

Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. März 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen.


Bist du jetzt ein Jahr lang nur die selbe Strecke gefahren??? 
Dank für deinen Einsatz im Sinne der Wissenschaft zur Erforschung der Blickführung. 
Ich fand es sehr interessant zu lesen. Frage mich immer wieder, wie die Profis über das Gerümpel fliegen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. März 2017)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt ein Jahr lang nur die selbe Strecke gefahren???



Länger. Seit August 2015 mit drei Ausnahmen. 

Ja, die Profis haben vielleicht eine Gabe und/oder trainieren halt viel intensiver. Man muss das auch nicht reflektieren. Wenn man es so auch kann - wozu? Ich muss das halt so machen. Profis verbringen auch viel mehr Zeit am Bike. Wenn ich das mal überschlage: 1,5 Jahre, zweimal pro Woche und das mal 15 Minuten - das sind in etwa 39 Stunden Übung am Trail - das ist doch sehr sehr wenig. Dafür sind die Erfolge ganz in Ordnung, finde ich.


----------



## Felger (20. April 2017)

oder schneller fahren  (oder Motorcross); dann kann man auch nicht so viel schauen


----------



## berkel (20. April 2017)

Profis gehen auch einfach mehr Risiko bzw. machen sich nicht so viele Gedanken (wodurch man auch lockerer fährt), können idR aber auch schneller reagieren wenn was schief geht.
Ich hatte mal versucht in einem zugewachsenen (dunklen) mit Laub bedecktem Jungletrail am Guide dran zu bleiben. Ich musste nach kurzer Zeit abreißen lassen weil mir das Risiko zu groß war, dass ich größere Steine unter dem Laub übersehe. Auf die Frage wie er das macht kam die Antwort: "Das ist halt Risiko.". Irgendwann lag er dann mit schmerzverzehrtem Gesicht 10m vor seinem Bike.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Mai 2017)

Es hat auch viel mit Routine und dem eigenen Skill-Level zu tun.



Tyrolens schrieb:


> EDIT: Ist vielleicht ganz interessant: 20 m bei 20 km/h entspricht 3,6 Sekunden. Scanne ich bei 20 km/h die kommenden 4 m, entspricht das weniger als eine Sekunde. Beim Führerschein lernt man: Reaktionszeit = 1 Sekunde.


1 Sekunde Reaktionszeit?
Ich hab das gerade mal getestet.






0.2 s war jetzt mit 5-10 Versuchen mein schnellstes. Im Schnitt wohl 0.33 s. Wenn ich überhaupt total unvorbereitet bin, wären es vielleicht 0.5. Eine Sekunde ist verdaaaaammt lang 


Übrigens herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Fortschritt!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2017)

Danke.
Auf eine Sekunde komme ich ja nur, weil das so beim Führerschein gelehrt wird. 
Im Race Modus muss das natürlich viel viel kürzer sein, aber wenn man den ganzen Tag schon auf dem Bike sitzt, etwas mitgenommen ist und vielleicht auch gerade abgelenkt... 

Man kann auch abwechselnd den Blick von nah auf weit wechseln. Da merkt man dann recht eindrücklich, wie sich Augen und Gehirn immer wieder neu einstellen müssen. 

Und man braucht schon ein großes Vertrauen darin, das Gelände aus der Weite richtig lesen zu können.


----------



## pat (18. Mai 2017)

Interessantes Thema, erst jetzt gesehen. Ich erkenne in diversen Aussagen vieles, was ich auch so mache resp. was mir Probleme bereitet. 

Ich versuche, dem Tempo entsprechend (weit) vorauszublicken. Auf unbekannten Trails noch mehr, ich versuche, die Linie zu sehen. Auf bekannten Trails kenne ich diese, also blicke ich auf das next to come. D.h. Fokus auf Fixpunkte, wobei ich mich nicht auf die Schlüsselpassage sondern auf die Einfahrt konzentriere. Andernfalls fokussiert man zu lang, bleibt hängen mit dem Blick. Die Linie in die Passage rein muss stimmen, den Rest macht dann peripheres Sehen. Wie der Skifahrer, die aktuelle Linie/Position peripher, die Linie ins nächste Tor ist entscheidend und wird jeweils angepeilt, und den weiteren Verlauf kenne ich ja.

Ich versuche dabei, es "fahren zu lassen". Locker in zentraler Position auf dem Bike, Rumpf stabil und ruhig, Bike unter mir arbeiten lassen. Das sind die Momente, die als 'übers Gerümpel fliegen lassen' bezeichnet wurden. Wichtig, ausweichen nach oben, nicht zur Seite. Einen kurzen Moment zögerlich/ängstlich, den Wurzelstock doch umfahren statt überfahren und schon bist die nächsten 20, 30 Meter nur noch am korrigieren und Linie wieder suchen. Die Fixpunkte versuche ich aktiv und "mit Gewalt" (an)zufahren. Im Prinzip wechseln sich Momente ab, wo man seine Linie ins Gelände reinpressen und wo man schwerelos drüber rollen will.

Soweit die guten, hochgreifenden Vorsätze.  Das ganze hat sehr viel mit Überzeugung und Vertrauen zu tun. Und die basieren stark auf Übung. Nicht nur fahren will geübt sein, insb. schnell fahren.  Vertrauen muss man sich kontinuierlich erarbeiten, kann aber schnell dahin sein. Darum versuche ich dran zu denken, dass der Grat zwischen gut drauf und übermütig ziemlich schmal ist.


----------



## mgansler (18. Mai 2017)

@bastifunbiker: ich glaube die 1 Sekunde bezieht sich auf nicht vorhersehbare Ereignisse, also z.B. ein Kind, das hinter einem Auto vor läuft.
Ein Test bei dem man nur darauf wartet, das ein bestimmtes Ereignis eintritt und auch schon vorher ganz genau weiß was zu tun ist ist da nicht ganz so aussagekräftig.

Auf ein Reh, dass einem plötzlich mitten in den Weg springt reagiert man meiner Erfahrung nach langsamer als auf ein wegrutschendes Rad (weil man letzteres "erwartet").


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2017)

pat schrieb:


> Die Fixpunkte versuche ich aktiv und "mit Gewalt" (an)zufahren. Im Prinzip wechseln sich Momente ab, wo man seine Linie ins Gelände reinpressen und wo man schwerelos drüber rollen will.




Sehr gut beschrieben. Wenn das klappt, kommt man mit erstaunlich wenig Linienkorrektur aus. Ich bilde mir ein, dass es das ist, was einen schneller macht ober besser gesagt schnell sein lässt. Selbst in Kurven, die in einem Zug durch gefahren wird, wird man nur unwesentlich langsamer. Beim Skifahren sagt man, dass man auf "Zug" fährt. 

Das schwierigste für mich ist immer noch, den Blick aktiv nach vorne zu führen. Die Fahrposition habe ich so weit automatisieren können, dass ich nahezu immer neutral am Bike stehe. Okay. Noch schwieriger ist das mit dem Selbstvertrauen - sich klar zu sein, dass eigentlich nichts schief gehen kann. Die Stürze ergeben sich nicht aus einer falschen Linienwahl oder so, sondern meistens aus dem Verkrampfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (18. Mai 2017)

mgansler schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker: ich glaube die 1 Sekunde bezieht sich auf nicht vorhersehbare Ereignisse, also z.B. ein Kind, das hinter einem Auto vor läuft.
> Ein Test bei dem man nur darauf wartet, das ein bestimmtes Ereignis eintritt und auch schon vorher ganz genau weiß was zu tun ist ist da nicht ganz so aussagekräftig.
> 
> Auf ein Reh, dass einem plötzlich mitten in den Weg springt reagiert man meiner Erfahrung nach langsamer als auf ein wegrutschendes Rad (weil man letzteres "erwartet").


Gerade da ist eine Sekunde zu viel. Mir ist Mal in der Stadt ein Hund kurz vor das Auto gesprungen. Habe SOFORT gebremst. 1 Sekunde wäre ich schon komplett drüber


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2017)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaktion_(Verkehrsgeschehen)


----------



## mgansler (18. Mai 2017)

Nur um es auch noch einzuwerfen (soll keine Kritik an dir sein): man muss auch zwischen bewusster Reaktion und Reflexartiger Handlung unterscheiden:

Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn der Hund kein Hund sondern nur eine Plastiktüte gewesen wäre?
Und wenn hinter dir jemand (zu dicht) fährt?
Wäre sofort bremsen in den Fällen die richtige Entscheidung (Reaktion) gewesen?

Und gerade als geübter (Auto-)Fahrer nimmt man viele Dinge schon unbewusst wahr die, die einen auf eine entsprechende Reaktion vorbereiten. In deinem Beispiel hast du den Hund vielleicht schon vorher am Straßenrand gesehen. Oder du wusstest aus Erfahrung, dass hinter dem Hindernis, hinter dem er hervorsprang, etwas kommen kann.


----------



## pat (18. Mai 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn das klappt, kommt man mit erstaunlich wenig Linienkorrektur aus. Ich bilde mir ein, dass es das ist, was einen schneller macht ober besser gesagt schnell sein lässt. Selbst in Kurven, die in einem Zug durch gefahren wird, wird man nur unwesentlich langsamer. Beim Skifahren sagt man, dass man auf "Zug" fährt.


Schnell ist, wenn man schnell bleibt.  In diesem Sinne sind 29er eine gute Fahrschule.  Rollt besser, wenn man's lässt. Beschleunigt aber zäher. (Will hier keinesfalls eine Radgrössendiskussion eröffnen, aber nach meinem Wechsel von 26 direkt auf 29 anfangs letzte Saison, habe ich das selber erfahren.)
Ein Freund von mir ist ein Paradebeispiel für "auf Zug fahren".  Korrigiert seine Linie quasi nie, lässt laufen wo's geht und bremst nur ungern. Und seiner Linie merkt man deutlich den (Ex)Racer an. Sehr darauf bedacht, stets den Schwung zu halten. Anders als viele (Ex)Racer kann er das aber auch auf unbekannten Trails erfolgreich umsetzen. Wie ist mir nach wie vor nicht restlos klar. Ich schätze, weit vorausschauend gepaart mit Intuition, dazu kommen Selbstvertrauen, Fahrkönnen und Routine.


> Das schwierigste für mich ist immer noch, den Blick aktiv nach vorne zu führen.


Ich finde, den Blick dort zu halten schwierig. Ich glaube, schnell fahren heisst auch "linientolerant" fahren. Auch wie ein Skifahrer, an die Linie klammern, sieht gut aus, ist aber nicht schnell. Natürlich muss sie einigermassen passen. Aber Laufenlassen und in gewissem Masse das Bike seinen Weg suchen lassen gehört dazu. Dabei läuft nicht alles nach Drehbuch, regelmäßig fährt man voll in etwas rein statt wie geplant dran vorbei. Das muss dann egal sein. Blick bleibt vorne, Gas geöffnet, nicht fokussieren, unbeirrt nächsten Fixpunkt anpeilen. Vermutlich auch ein Punkt, den mein Kollege mir voraus hat...



> Noch schwieriger ist das mit dem Selbstvertrauen - sich klar zu sein, dass eigentlich nichts schief gehen kann. Die Stürze ergeben sich nicht aus einer falschen Linienwahl oder so, sondern meistens aus dem Verkrampfen.


Naja. Manchmal ist es auch einfach too much. Selten, aber dann heftig. Gutes Beispiel übrigens für Selbstvertrauen bei der Linienwahl (und Tempo) 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/TEST-RIDE-2-The-2017-Norco-Range-C9-2,33170/sspomer,2


----------



## Fluhbike (18. Mai 2017)

Ich such mir auch mit den Augen die Linie vielleicht 5m, 10m im voraus. Wenn ich eine sehe kann ich es einfach laufen lassen, die Position auf dem Bike wird dann "automatisch" angepasst. Probleme gibts wenn ich keine Linie sehe, dann bin ich sofort verkrampft. Dadurch kann ich es bei für mich einfachen Trails auch recht krachen lassen, habe aber Probleme schneller zu werden, technischere Sachen zu erlernen... Denke hier brauchts echt einfach mehr Risikobereitschaft... Meistens klappt ja das was man gefahren ist ohne Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2017)

xalex schrieb:


> hat das auch dein Fahren sonst verändert, also auf unbekannten Strecken?



Ja, tut es. Hab das jetzt mal auf einem steilen stufigen Trail getestet. Ist schon erstaunlich, wie das dann flutscht.Irgendwo konzentriere ich mich da nicht mehr auf die Stufen, sondern hauptsächlich auf die Stellen, an denen ich bremsen und Richtung machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (9. August 2017)

Ich habe mir das weiter vorausschauen angewöhnt und es funktioniert sehr gut nur in einer Situation klappt es nicht.
Wenn ich im Steilen oder schnell auf eine enge Kurve zu fahre und stank bremsen muss fixiere ich immer den Scheitelpunkt der Kurve und mit dem vorausschauen ist es vorbei und die Kurven sind immer eine Zitterpartie.
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. August 2017)

Bei mir hängt das interessanterweise mit dem Bremsen zusammen. Seit ich versuche, vor der Kurve mit dem Bremsen fertig zu werden, klappt es auch mit der Blickführung besser.


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. August 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt das interessanterweise mit dem Bremsen zusammen. Seit ich versuche, vor der Kurve mit dem Bremsen fertig zu werden, klappt es auch mit der Blickführung besser.


Ich muss mir das auch angewöhnen dann läuft es mit den kurven auch besser.


----------

